# BE Aware



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Spent the last 2 days at our local rv show in Knoxville ,, and today while it was slow ,, i was talking to a few of the CG people that had booths set up ,, and found one near Harriman TN ,, that has age Restrictions on their CG ,, and i was also corrected to say "It is not a CG ,but a resort"  I asked about what all they had to offer ,, and they do have alot ,, but if u'r rv is 10yrs old or older ,, they need to inspect it ,, before u camp ,, and here is the rules ,, in there own manual of regs  that apply to rvs >>>>>    Recreational Vehicles â€“ 
Every RV entering premises may be subject to inspection for health, safety and code compliance and MUST be in good working condition with NO DAMAGE or LEAKS of any kind. 
Sewer and Water connections must be properly fitted and supported to prevent leaks. 
Any RV greater than 10 years old may be prohibited from entering the Resort and will be inspected for compliance in Health, Safety and code areas. 


http://www.caneycreekrvresort.com/index.html


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

looks like a real good park, resort. And maybe that is why they have the restrictions they have to protect other campers if something happen. I don't like the rules as a new RV can have problems just like a old one. I also notice it is a Good Sam club to. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

The CG's we work in at Smith Mtn. Lake have restrictions also...I think 15 years, but could be 10


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Well, maybe when they're 1/2 empty they'll slip a few old ones in there. Perhaps in the back 40.

PS. It could be said that an "old" RV is why some folks have the money to stop at a "RE-sort."


----------



## vanole (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

I'm with you H2H1 I don't like the rule either but I think that is getting to be the normal "catch all" clause/rule for campgrounds.  Heck I just spent two months at a muni park in Miami that had the same requirement burried in the rules.  Also had a line concerniing its Florida State law that all rv sewer connections must have a donut.

There were many RV's over 10 years of age and many newer units there and all outwardly looked great.  However there was one 08 motorhome (DP) from Washington State unit looked awesome however on his/her owners travels they clipped off the right mirror.  Guess the "subjectivity" of the "No Damage" would come in here at Caney Creek (which looks much like Bethpage and Grey Point here in Va).

I guess the bottom line is "rules are rules" and I can live with it, but if the host is arbitrary, capricious and p----like in the enforcement of the policy word will get out fast and it certainly would not be a place I would want to visit.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

I wouldn't care HOW old the RV was as long as it's appearance was pleasant to look at. Of course no one wants to look at an RV that has paint peeling, decals falling off, or ratty looking awnings, but if none of that applies and it is clean and well maintained I don't think the age should make a difference. I guess since my TT is ten years old this year, I won't be going there.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

This seems to be the wave of what's to come.  I wonder what restrictions will be on toads, maybe your personal appearance etc..


----------



## cwishert (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Yeah only the beautiful people can stay there!!!!   :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

If it gets to that, I will camp at Wal Mark or the rest areas om the highways. If we don't camp in the camp grounds,THAT ARE SO PICKY, just maybe they will get the hint we are P.O. and refuse to pay such high ransom to they in their camp ground.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## whitey (Feb 16, 2010)

RE: BE Aware

That Campground is way to high price for me  anyhow. I couldn't enjoy myself knowing i'm pay $ 49.00 + 1.50 for my Jeep. :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

RE: BE Aware

well it's kinda the going rate around here ,, i pay that for Misty river ,, and the beach ,, well that's $67.00 a night ,, with my AAA discount ,, and wifi is $9.00 a day ,,but cheaper if u go ahead and pay for a month ,, even though u are not there that long
  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## whitey (Feb 18, 2010)

RE: BE Aware

Hollis

 State Parks will do for me and Ga sure has some nice ones.
 I'm thinking about coming over their were i can look at your pine trees, I'm on frist name basics with  the ones we have in Mississippi.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: BE Aware


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Well Whitey come on over to GA. be glad to have you we need all the revenue we can get.  AND looking at the pine trees is free :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

come over to South Carolina, you can even name some of our  trees, if we do not have it , you can always go somewhere else, just be careful of the guy in the wheelchair and bald head, he is a little wild,  HEY , that sounds like me,


----------



## whitey (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Good friends are hard to fine, I sure am tankful for ones i have got.


----------



## wolfgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

I agree with you, the best friend I found on this old world was my dad, or better he found me, and took me in and raised me up in the word of God, also to believe in that the USA is, will be , and forever worth fighting for.
thanks to all my new friends on this forum and to the ones I have not met yet,
GOD BLESS THE USA


----------



## musikfans (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

I don't like a snobby campground. Our 1996 Fleetwood Southwind is in good condition and not an eyesore in any way. We take good care of it, put a new Dicor roof on it ourselves last summer, and we follow all the courtesy rules and enjoy meeting folks along the way who like camping too. If somebody wants to shut their doors to us before we even get there, well then, somebody else can have my money and my recommendation to fellow campers too, that's the way I figure it.

I have seen those newer, nicer motorhomes and trailers with slideouts and all those bells and whistles, but then they leave their dog alone all day to bark and bother everybody else, talk real loud around their campfire way past quiet hours, run their radio so loud that we can't enjoy the peace and quiet we're looking for when we're on a getaway, let their kids run around without supervision and ride their bikes at night giving the rest of us a heart attack.....so how are they more desirable customers than us?? :dead:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

DAN BE SURE TO POST A FEED BACK ABOUT THE CG , but all means tell us the name and location. I have a 2003 Southwind, and if someone tells me I can't camp there then I would be more than happy to go some where else. The way I look at it my money will spend anywhere and someone will be glad to take it. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## musikfans (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Fortunately we haven't run into any place so far that's turned us away, but I read about it happening more all the time. Do I post campground feedback in the Destinations forum?


----------



## beachboy (Apr 29, 2010)

RE: BE Aware

My rig is over ten years old and I haven't been turned away at the gate from any campground yet.
I have found the ten year rule in in the literature  from several places I have stayed at. I think the rule is there to be used when and if necessary. I tend to be an optimist so will keep trudging on and hope for the best.

98 Beaver Monterey 36 ft.


----------



## hamdave (May 22, 2010)

Re: BE Aware

Mine is 15 years old and it looks a lot better than some only 4-5 years old. On the inside I am way ahead, no smelly pets of ANY kind. Besides it is paid for and there are plenty of campgrounds where my money is good !!

cheers


----------



## Darwin (Jul 4, 2010)

RE: BE Aware

I have been in campgrounds that has old RV's in sites that were in such poor condition that they could not move and some that leaked raw sewage.  I also camped for years in a motorhome that was over 10 years old in in perfect condition, so I see both side of the issue.  I agree that campground owners should have to right to refuse entrance to certain RV's that other campers would not want to park near.


----------

